# Hamilton Rarities -- Model 500 Prototypes



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Just came across an eBay listing for two Hamilton Model 500 prototypes, something you don't see everyday. In case anyone has $6,500 to spare, the item number is 280700445006. Here is an edited excerpt from the listing and a couple of the photos, all for educational purposes.

Most prototypes were used for â€œrack tests,â€ meaning they were mounted to large wooden boards where they could be observed and photographed at regular intervals in the laboratory. But others were prepared for actual "wear tests," assigned to employees and managers to use in normal, everyday wear. Within the first month 43% of the wear test watches had stopped. The problem was traced to the index system, which was quickly redesigned with a much simpler type. These two watches are the redesigned types.

Only 160 carefully selected employees were chosen for the program, and were assigned watches with solid backs photo-engraved with the Hamilton crest, and marked "Property of Hamilton Watch Company" and "Do Not Open."

Prototypes with clear backs were made for officers, directors and researchers such as John Van Horn and Jim Reese. I am told only 27 of the clear backs were made, but the true number is unknown. While other employees were specifically forbidden to open their watches, managers were privileged to have a clear view of the movement in operation.

Both watches were cased in what would later be called the "Titan." case. The dials were not marked "Electric," as were production versions.

For more about the prototypes and the testing program, see Rene Rondeau's book "The Watch of the Future," fourth edition, pp. 38-42,


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Sisyphus said:


> In case anyone has $6,500 to spare


Thanks for the heads-up but that is a lot of money, so I'm going to leave them for Mel







.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

One or the other appears to be a few seconds out! :angel_not:

Mike


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

There is a certain forum member that needs to speak up as he just bought one of these (but not one in the ebay auction). He can probably fill everyone in on the complete story.


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Not a very good salesman however. The fact that he claims to have another 4 prototypes besides the ones he is selling takes the sheen off the rarity factor a little. I perhaps would not of mentioned that.

With the one mentioned in this thread it seems quite the survivor; shame all 500's weren't as robust


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Yes,

I bought one of these watches. It is like the one marked "Do Not Open, Property of the Hamilton Watch Company." Below, it is described in Rene's own words. The watches listed are fine examples, but the one described below is truly a unique watch.

WEAR-TEST ELECTRIC PROTOTYPE -- The word "RARE" hardly begins to describe this historic watch. Late in 1955, after two

years of intense research and development, Hamilton had the basic preliminary design of the Model 500 Electric movement worked out

in the laboratory, so they decided it was time to put the theoretical design to the test. Just over 1,000 movements were produced for this

experiment, the majority of which were put on "rack test"-- meaning that the watches were in conventional "Titan" cases and mounted

to large wooden boards where they could be observed and photographed at regular intervals in the laboratory. (Although the cases

were the same as the Titan, the dials were not marked "Electric," as were production versions). About 300 were prepared for actual

"wear tests," assigned to employees and managers to use in normal, everyday wear. Only 160 carefully selected employees were chosen

for the program, and were assigned watches with solid backs photoengraved with the Hamilton crest, and marked "Property of

Hamiton Watch Company" and "Do Not Open." (Managers were assigned watches with display backs.) These employees were obliged

to wear their watches daily and were forbidden to open or even reset them. At the end of the test the watches were turned back in to

the research lab, and most were torn apart for analysis. (The full story of this development and test can be found in my book "The

Watch of the Future.")

Within the first month 43% of the wear test watches had stopped. The problem was traced to the index system, which was quickly

redesigned with a much simpler type. Most of the existing test watches were rebuilt with the new system which eliminated 5 jewels.

Only a tiny few were left with the original double-wheel index system and 17 jewels. This is one of those few survivors.

This fabulous rarity is serial number 032, one of the first built, and shows the special movement retaining ring and unusual battery

clamp that were unique to these prototypes and were not used in production watches. It is even complete with the original strap as

worn by the employee selected to test the watch. The condition of the case and dial are pristine; this saw at most only a few weeks of

use.

The historic importance and extreme rarity of this watch cannot be overstated. This is one of only a few surviving prototypes of the

world's first battery-powered watch, the forerunner of every quartz watch made today. It is literally a museum piece, and examples can

in fact be found in the Smithsonian and other top museums.

I am aware of fewer than a dozen surviving employee test watches that retain the flawed double-wheel index system and 17 jewels. It is

also one of the lowest serial numbers known to exist. This is a truly unique piece of horological history and would be a showpiece in any

serious watch collection.

I'm very excited to own this watch.

harleymanstan :jump:


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

harleymanstan said:


> Yes,
> 
> I bought one of these watches. It is like the one marked "Do Not Open, Property of the Hamilton Watch Company." Below, it is described in Rene's own words. The watches listed are fine examples, but the one described below is truly a unique watch.
> 
> ...


Now that sounds more like it!

So I have to ask; does it still work?


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

FuriousPig said:


> harleymanstan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes,
> ...


Since the indexing system on the first movements was flawed, this one is more of a museum piece. I really don't have any plans to try to make it run. I imagine if they had trouble with it fifty years ago, I would do no better today. As Rene said:

Within the first month 43% of the wear test watches had stopped. The problem was traced to the index system, which was quickly

redesigned with a much simpler type. Most of the existing test watches were rebuilt with the new system which eliminated 5 jewels.

Only a tiny few were left with the original double-wheel index system and 17 jewels. This is one of those few survivors.

And with no parts for this original 17 Jewel movement....best to admire it "as is."

Thanks,

harleymanstan


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Congrats HMS, lovely piece of historological stuff to own, indeed! :yes:

As for Silver Hawk leaving the field open for me to bid on the other prototypes, I've checked the lottery numbers this morning - not even one came up - so I'll leave it open as well :lol:

Watch me go if I ever do get the numbers tho' msl:

:weed: ldman:


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

harleymanstan said:


> I'm very excited to own this watch.
> 
> harleymanstan :jump:


Damn right, I bet you are! I'd be excited, too. Had I known, I'd have let you post this item. Congrats!


----------

